# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  کار با usb flash drive به عنوان حافظه جانبی

## navid_8x

برای خواندن فایل از فلش مموری usb باید چه کار کرد؟ می دونم خواندن از مموری کارت ها بسیار آسونتره، ولی من باید این کار رو حتما با فلش مموری usb انجام بدم. هم چنین چه میکرو هایی مناسب هستند؟ قیمت پایین برای من یک فاکتور مهمه. من سری at90usb رو پیدا کردم که قیمت پایینی هم دارند. اما تو پیدا کردن نمونه گیر کردم. خواهشمندم کمکم کنین!

----------


## farzadsw

شما به یه دیوایس که usb-host داره نیاز دارید . اون at90usb ای که میگید فکر کنم usb-device داره نه host .
راه دیگش اینه که یه ماژول usb-host تهیه کنید . این ماژولها به عنوان usb-host عمل میکنند و میشه بهشون فلش مموری و موس و کیبرد وصل کرد و در طرف دیگه به وسیله spi با میکرو کنترل شما (هر میکرویی ، مثلا avr ) ارتباط داره . در حقیقت مثل یه تبدیل عمل میکنه.

----------


## navid_8x

at90usb قابلیت usb on-the-go داره و تا جایی که من می دونم می تونه در حد بسیار ابتدایی host هم بشه. در مورد ماژول ها، من ماژول های usb host رو دیدم. FTDI ، Maxim IC, Cypress آیسی های خوبی داشتن ولی قیمتشون حدوده 15 تا 20 تومنه. من نیاز دارم تا حد امکان کارم ارزون تر در بیاد. برای اتصال فلش نمی شه از on the go استفاده کرد؟ اگه نمی شه ازون استفاده کرد آیا ماژول ها یا آیسی هایی که فقط mass storage رو هاست کنند هست؟

----------


## farzadsw

اگه otg داره ، حتما میشه . شماره ic و قیمتش رو میتونی بگی؟

----------


## navid_8x

At90USB ها تقریبا همه otg دارن. در مورد IC ها الان کد هاشون دم دست نیست. فردا همه رو میزارم. اکثرشون تو ایران هستن.

----------


## navid_8x

آیسی های FTDI:
در دو نوع قابل برنامه ریزی و غیر برنامه ریزی هستن:
http://www.ftdichip.com/Products/ICs.htm
1- )Vinculum (VNC1L که فریمور آماده داره
2- Vinculum-II (VNC2) که مثل یک میکرو کنترلره و میشه فریمور های خودتون رو هم روش بریزین

آیس های Cypress:
1- سری EZ-host
http://www.cypress.com/?id=187
2-سری ezo-otg
http://www.cypress.com/?id=188
3- SL811HS
http://www.cypress.com/?id=2412

آیسی های Maxim IC:


http://www.maxim-ic.com/datasheet/index.mvp/id/4751

----------


## navid_8x

آیسی های FTDI:
در دو نوع قابل برنامه ریزی و غیر برنامه ریزی هستن:
http://www.ftdichip.com/Products/ICs.htm
1- )Vinculum (VNC1L که فریمور آماده داره
2- Vinculum-II (VNC2) که مثل یک میکرو کنترلره و میشه فریمور های خودتون رو هم روش بریزین

آیس های Cypress:
1- سری EZ-host
http://www.cypress.com/?id=187
2-سری ezo-otg
http://www.cypress.com/?id=188
3- SL811HS
http://www.cypress.com/?id=2412

آیسی های Maxim IC:


http://www.maxim-ic.com/datasheet/index.mvp/id/4751

----------

